# Unexpected Result from Dbol/Test/Deca



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

So I started my cycle 5 1/2 weeks or so ago the intentions were to put on more musculature. I am "usually" carb sensitive so I like to keep my carbs down typically 160 no higher than 180. I started off at about 28-2900 calories long story short im at about 3800 calories now (I been hungry) 100 fat 375 and 375 give or take here and there protein and carbs. Hardly a carb mindful diet. I discontinued the dbol last week and thought I should taje a waist measurement my clothes are getting tight especially shoulders and pant legs... I lost a total if an inch off my waist! I had to check 3 times cuz it didnt make sense im eating like 1 grand additional calories and havent put on any fat? Is that possible?


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 8, 2014)

NO, that is impossible..  You should NEVER get in better shape while working out and using gear.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

Its just strange to me that with that large of a calorie jump I not only am not putting on any fat its actually reducing.. Its seems very counter intuitive...
 Lol.. I love ya Big Worm always the cynic.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 8, 2014)

It's the test.  I'm also pretty carb sensitive, and old, and fat.  If I'm not careful, I can still put on belly fat, even on tren, but yes, I have put on lots of muscle while loosing fat at the same time.  Test is great!


----------



## don draco (Feb 8, 2014)

Same thing happened to me.  Was cutting on 2700 calories / day for 8 weeks.. as soon as I bumped up the cals to 4200-4300/day, I became leaner while gaining size & weight.  Making me think that spending all that time cutting was a waste of time lol.  I agree with Rumpy, TB.. It's the test.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 8, 2014)

It depends on how closely you control your estrogen.  If you keep it under control, you wont retain the water or gain as much fat.  

I don't really care about my estrogen level.  I let it roam about and do what it may.  I gain fat on dbol and test (in high doses).


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

What a happy circumstance... lol yeah DD I kinda felt like all that calorie cutting and discipline is going to serve very well when its time to cut down. Plus its obvious calories will not need to be cut so strictly... Thanks guys


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 9, 2014)

Think of it as throwing fuel on the fire you decided it needed more calories.
Now ur body is already trying to get into over but can't because it need more calories
Give it the calories and ur metabolism takes off.

This is why you should a have a specific diet for said anabolics
Everytime ....... Gotta find whay your body wants .


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Yup very surprising none the less... Like I said im a natural fat ass... So its nice to get a taste of what its like for your metabolic rate to be kicking ass... And I did do a little research on this only to find out that under studies patients subjected to much lower doses did indeed experience a metabolic increase on test.... The first cycle I did musta been whack gear my friends because at 5 1/2 weeks ive way out paced my test only cycle.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought only Chuck Norris was able to lose fat and gain muscle while eating more calories....R u related to Chuck?  If so this explains y this is occurring, otherwise it must be the gear....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I thought only Chuck Norris was able to lose fat and gain muscle while eating more calories....R u related to Chuck?  If so this explains y this is occurring, otherwise it must be the gear....



I help man scape Chuck's beard and taught him the technique for his super roundhouse kicks. Do I have Chuck genes?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 9, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I thought only Chuck Norris was able to lose fat and gain muscle while eating more calories....R u related to Chuck?  If so this explains y this is occurring, otherwise it must be the gear....



Chuck Norris has a grizzly bear carpet in his room. The bear isnt dead it is just afraid to move...tru story.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Chuck never was really the same after ol Bruce tore his chest hair out


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 9, 2014)

Chuck Norris died 20 years ago. Death just hasn't built up the courage to tell  him yet.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Moral of the story...... Fukk the .com gear sites..


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 9, 2014)

No. Moral of the story blob...... you were a fat fuk. Used gear, lost an inch around waste....and popped a boner......saying this all in love for brother.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Moral of the story...... Fukk the .com gear sites..



Amen Brother!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 9, 2014)

Its magic ! Same shit happens to me bro the more test I pump the more I lean out in the stomach . I don't know how much test your using but when I jumped the test from 500mg to 1000 I seemed to lean out by the day it was amazing


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> No. Moral of the story blob...... you were a fat fuk. Used gear, lost an inch around waste....and popped a boner......saying this all in love for brother.



----LMAO-----  Was a fat fukk? Still am brother, still am.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah Granite I shoulda taken Rumpys advice he was suggesting I atleast run 750, but I introduced Deca and was hesitant to bump up from 500. Next cycle im gonna get a little more aggressive I am a little heavy and worried about aromatase because of the Dbol but the only side effect has been dbol back pump...


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 9, 2014)

There's still time Blob.  Drop the dbol and up the test!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2014)

shitt...i gained close to 30 pounds on this cycle


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 9, 2014)

Now you also say your pecker grew 3 inches I'd really have to call bs.  The rest was totally believable!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 9, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Now you also say your pecker grew 3 inches I'd really have to call bs.  The rest was totally believable!



Mine grew an inch, but I think it was just the increase in arm strength allowed my to push the ruler in farther.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 9, 2014)

I lost 3 inches on my test npp run.. this one not so much made me blow up like a ballon.. carrying lil more fat then I need.. 2 more wks then bridge to tren to get lean...


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Now you also say your pecker grew 3 inches I'd really have to call bs.  The rest was totally believable!



Dude 3 inches its so unbelieveable because the total is like 4 inches now


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> I lost 3 inches on my test npp run.. this one not so much made me blow up like a ballon.. carrying lil more fat then I need.. 2 more wks then bridge to tren to get lean...



You know jyoung thats the second I heard that idea MM suggested I bridge to tren... Im gonna start seriously considering that


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> There's still time Blob.  Drop the dbol and up the test!


 
Dbol got dropped already upping test, next pin thank you


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 10, 2014)

We shall see how the bridge works out.. im going to try e instead of a cuz wasnt impressed with a was strong as f*** on tren but after 10wks on it I feel like death..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> We shall see how the bridge works out.. im going to try e instead of a cuz wasnt impressed with a was strong as f*** on tren but after 10wks on it I feel like death..



you feel like death after 10 weeks on E too..atleast i did good results but death


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 10, 2014)

Na just ace.. never ran e yet.. u motivated me to try bb..lol


----------

